# Odd oil pan plug..



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I did the oil change on my 740i myself, the dealer had refused to change my oil due to the odd looking drain plug in my oilpan... I bought 8 quarts of mobile 1 5w-30 and a WiX filter and headed home.

Turns out the dealer was right, there was a very odd looking oil pan bolt.. I have attached a picture, the bolt is a pretty smart little design and was obviously installed due to someone stripping out the threads.

I searched the patent # on the plug- patent # 5197567 http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5197567.html

I am not super happy about the non OE plug, and i will probably replace the pan at some point, but for now the plug is functioning..:dunno:

Oil change complete, light reset.. ready to roll again. A little irritating that the dealer wont change my oil..


----------



## TxGr8White (Jan 11, 2010)

That is because the dealer didn't feel like paying for a new oil pan and plug, should he "damage" it upon removal - I would have done the same thing...

...can't tell from the pictures how much thread contact the plug actaually has, but I would be careful that you sdon't accidentally cross-thread it.


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

It functions like a butterfly anchor.. The round plug has a thick plyable rubber o-ring that has a threaded rod attached to the butterfly anchor. You then have to pull down and twist to get it to start tightening.. It was nerveracking for sure..


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i sell those at my store. this is for times when someone that has removed a proper plug that has been stripped out. instead of retapping the hole, many people will go this route and these are honestely for temporary use. but they do work in cases where you cant get or afford a new oil pan or it is not repairable. i see them all the time. 

you may want to see of you are able to retap the threads to a larger size, use the proper type of bolt/plug to replace it with a larger size. or get a new lower oil pan.


----------

